
Show HN: Pogo 2.0.0 – Easily host audio feeds - gmemstr
https://github.com/gmemstr/pogo
======
gmemstr
Hey HN,

Pogo v2.0.0 is a huge overhaul when it comes to the frontend, setup and
general usability of Pogo, and has been months in the making. I've posted here
before but it's been in a fairly "beta" state, but with v2 I feel confident in
the stability and long term usability of the application. Hopefully it stands
the test of time!

